# Bakbakan International Gathering - UK



## peter (Mar 24, 2005)

Mabuhay

The Bakbakan International Gathering of the Warriors even will take place in the UK during June 2005.  This event is strictly pre-booked only, and formal invitations will be sent to interested groups or instructors.  Details are below:

Tournament - A Gathering of Warriors - hosted and supervised by Master Rey Galang - Bakbakan International 
Venue: Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre - Sunday 19 June 2005 11:00am to 4:00pm 
Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, 
Worcestershire, DY10 1PP 
Cost: 1 Event £15.00; 2 Events £25.00; 3 Events (Max) £35.00 
Payment in full by 25 May 2005 to secure booking 
Cheque payable to: 
Peter Lewis 
77 Toftdale Green 
Lyppard Bourne, Worcester WR4 0PE 
Tel: 07751 704610 
email: peter@romo-ilustrisimo.co.uk 

I look forward to meeting you soon.

Yours in FMA

Peter Lewis
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------

